# Face washing



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

So...my happy, food-obsessed puppy gets her face all dirty when she eats (Stella & Chewy's), which leads to stinky and sticky face. My other dog never had this problem. Puppy wipes do little, and I thought I switch up to washcloths, which she hates, but I then assumed I can't be the only one to need to do a daily face wash, so thought to ask advice here. What's the best way you've found to clean your dirty dog's face?


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Well I'd be interested in the answers as well. Mine HATES having me use a washcloth and even so it doesn't really clean it very well. It just wets it but it's still sticky.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am 16 months older than your Havadoggie and I have a full beard to keep clean. Mi Popi washes my face every morning after I have my breakfast of wet Honest Kitchen and boiled chicken breast. He uses a wet washcloth. He also washes the gehnurples out of my tear ducts so that I don't get tear staining on mi white fur. I like to have mi face washed because I get a treat (dehydrated banana slice) after we finish. When mi Popi says, "Ricky let's wash your face", I enthusiastically jump up onto his lap. :grin2:

This might work for your Havadoggie two.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Ricky,

What's your favorite honest kitchen flavor? How much do you eat per day? Does it recommend how much to feed on the package?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow is not crazy about getting her face washed but she tolerates it. I use a wet cloth on her face. I also just started using a product called Tropiclean Spa Fresh Facial Scrub. It smells nice. I'm trying to eliminate the staining around her mouth. I try to wash her face once in the morning and once before bed. Plus I clean the goobers out of her eyes with a cosmetic wipe.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lisa T. said:


> Ricky,
> 
> What's your favorite honest kitchen flavor? How much do you eat per day? Does it recommend how much to feed on the package?


I like Honest Kitchen Preference. This is the one you add your own meat two. Most of the time Momi boils some chicken breast, shreds it, and adds to the Preference. Sometimes she adds white fish for variety. She uses the broth from the boiled water for the liquid to hydrate the Preference. Popi mixes it up according to the directions on the Preference box. Por example, you would mix 1 cup of dry Preference, 3/4 cup of shredded chicken, and 1 too 1 1/2 cups broth depending on how wet you want the finished hydrated mixture.

I eat 1/2 cup of Honest Kitchen wit chicken in the morning and 1/4 cup of high quality kibble (Fromms) in the late afternoon. In addition I get about 1/4 cup of training treats (bananas, blueberries, steamed vegetables) threwout the day. So I eat about 1 cup a day total. This diet and lots of exercise keeps me at mi 14 pounds weight.

Popi bys Honest Kitchen from Chewy.com :hungry:


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

My dogs are eating a similar diet to Ricky. Usually boiled chicken and we also use the broth to hydrate the honest kitchen. We use Preference also. Sometimes we have ground turkey or steak. We also mix in commercial raw such as Primal or Vital Essentials.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie has the same problem and really shows on her white muzzle. 

I agree with Ricky make face washing a fun thing and they get used to it pretty fast. When I started Sophie I didn't actually wash her face, just touched the wet washcloth to her muzzle then clicked and treated. Never scold if they are wiggling, that makes it that much more of an unpleasant thing for them, if they struggle then back up to the touch and click and treat. Go at her pace.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

I laugh at Abril, after she eats I take a wet cloth and she walks around and then comes to me with her head down. She cones on her own so I just tell her what a good girl she is and give her a treat when we are done.


----------

